# Kratom



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

Anyone here like Kratom? I just got some today and am on it right now. I was afraid it would trip me out since I'm sensitive to many substances and of 'course having DP and all. But this feels really good.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

How is it? How would you compare it to other opiates, if you've tried them.


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

You will get withdrawal if you do it alot.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

lol


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

How is it? Ive heard it's like a opiate but sort of stimulating as well. I havent gotten around to trying it but i would like too.

Also yes if it's a agonist at the opioid receptors you will become physically dependant on it if you use it often enough for long enough.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sounds like a substance that you bartered with an Alien for.
Anyone else tried K2? Synthesized cannibis? It's its a mild,chill buzz. They won't sell it here in Jacksonville but probably other places.


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

It's hardly an opiate high. It's just a nice feeling you get from it. Real content, chill, and happy mood. If you ever got to the point of getting withdrawal from it, it's not even close as bad as an actual opiate withdrawal.


----------

